# Bahria (BUMDC), Karachi Admissions



## hasanfarah (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anybody knows when the merit list would be displayed? and how long would it take for interviews after merit list?


----------



## hasanfarah (Oct 15, 2014)

Can anybody answer?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Around 24th October or first week or november.

What is your aggregate percentage coming to?


----------



## hasanfarah (Oct 15, 2014)

Mine is 67.3%. What is yours and what are the chances being admitted there?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

hasanfarah said:


> Mine is 67.3%. What is yours and what are the chances being admitted there?


Mine is 67.75, No idea about the chances though.


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

shifa college of medicine closed at 62,, its much better than bahria, so i think bahria is going to close at 61 something.

- - - Updated - - -

shifa college of medicine closed at 62,, its much better than BUMDC, so i think BUMDC is going to close at 61 something.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> shifa college of medicine closed at 62,, its much better than bahria, so i think bahria is going to close at 61 something.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> shifa college of medicine closed at 62,, its much better than BUMDC, so i think BUMDC is going to close at 61 something.


61% aggregate right? SSC + HSC + entrance?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> 61% aggregate right? SSC + HSC + entrance?


yes


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Saad Bashir said:


> shifa college of medicine closed at 62,, its much better than bahria, so i think bahria is going to close at 61 something.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> shifa college of medicine closed at 62,, its much better than BUMDC, so i think BUMDC is going to close at 61 something.


No you have to keep in my mind that their test( shifa) accounts for 37.5% and bumdc accounts for 50% test so you can't compare the two merits at any level.


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> No you have to keep in my mind that their test( shifa) accounts for 37.5% and bumdc accounts for 50% test so you can't compare the two merits at any level.


so what u suggest bahria is going to close at?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> so what u suggest bahria is going to close at?


Yar, logically it should be in the 60's since DMC itself closes at 75%?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> Yar, logically it should be in the 60's since DMC itself closes at 75%?


65 below?


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

But is the merit list made seperate considering there is quota system? Like civilians have different merit for those who apply on navy seats? I applied on civilian seat. What about you all?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> But is the merit list made seperate considering there is quota system? Like civilians have different merit for those who apply on navy seats? I applied on civilian seat. What about you all?


my father is in army and i checked, there is no navy or services seats,, its all open


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> 65 below?


It should be.


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

when is merit list coming in?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

guys can someone tell me ,, is 50 50 boys girls seat system is applied at dow and sindh med college? some say it is some says it isnt.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> my father is in army and i checked, there is no navy or services seats,, its all open


no their is!


----------



## NABIL (Oct 13, 2015)

hi BLAMONSTER AND HASANFARAH mine BUMDC aggregate is 66.67% but in entry test i got 48% marks and i think they dont considers candidates below 50% score in entry test .but we can hope this time they may consider

- - - Updated - - -

i apllied on navy seat and my aggrgate is 66.6% does there any chances for me???????????????/ iam very sad and nervous


----------



## Maria Nasim (Oct 11, 2016)

Does anyone here knows what was the closing merit of Bahria medical univeristy Last year?


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

what was the closing merit of bumdc mbbs last year ?


----------

